# Does any other hedgie do this ! :)



## lizardpeter (Jan 8, 2013)

Maximilian LOVES to bite on my clothes and fall asleep with it in his mouth!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh how cute. It's like his security blanket. Mine doesn't do that.


----------

